# Обо всем > Игры >  Хокку по цепочке...

## Van der Graaf

*Попробуем поиграть так, как ещё задолго до нас играли настоящие мастера хокку.
 Правила игры: 1) Традиционное хокку пишется размером в 1й строке - пять слогов, во второй - семь, в третьей - пять. Т.е.: Я в солнца лучах (5) Греюсь, проснувшись утром. (7) Смятая простынь... (5) 2) Следующее хокку продолжает предыдущее с его последней строки. Т.е.: Смятая простынь, Жаркий румянец весны, Слёзы восторга.

Убедительная просьба, соблюдайте размер... 

Объясняю на пальцах: в первой строчке - 5 гласных, во второй - 7, в третьей - 5. Гласные буквы:А,Е,Ё,И,О,У,Ы,Э,Ю,Я*  :biggrin: 

Итак, поехали:

Шепота топот... 
Мне даже грустно дышать, 
а он всё дальше...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Шепота топот... 
> Мне даже грустно дышать, 
> а он всё дальше...


А он все дальше,
Осталась лишь боль в душЕ...
И рана кровит...

----------


## Van der Graaf

И рана кровит...
Пеплом присыплю её,
сгоревшей мечты

----------


## Aktrisa777

Сгоревшей мечты,
Что давала надежду
Безумной любви...

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Безумной любви
Сердце ждало с радостью...
Жалко - разбилось

----------


## Aktrisa777

Жалко - разбилось...
Осколки посыпались
Прямо мне в душу

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Прямо мне в душу
ветер с моря влетает
зовет в дорогу

----------


## Mazaykina

Жалко- разбилось,
Но жизнь продолжается
Таков уж закон

----------


## Mazaykina

Зовет в дорогу. 
Пристально вглядываясь
Там ищу ответ

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Там ищу ответ,
Где небо молниями
Развлекается

----------


## Mazaykina

Развлекается,
Капли рассыпаются,
По лицу бегут

----------


## Хромая Судьба

По лицу бегут
Лучики радостные-
Солнышко встало

----------


## dAnte

По лицу бегут
Слезы моей радости.
Прекрасно утро.

----------


## dAnte

Солнышко встало.
Или это не солнце
Греет по утру

----------


## Aktrisa777

Греет по утру,
И хочется жить дальше
Любя вопреки...

----------


## Alenajazz

> хочу красоту!


Хочу красоту!
Рек стремительный бег
И сосны, и кедры...

----------


## Nechaykat

> И сосны, и кедры...


И сосны, и кедры,
и птицы, животные...
А где же люди???

----------


## Alenajazz

> А где же люди???


А где же люди?
Песок лишь повсюду...
Когда караван?

----------


## Nechaykat

> Когда караван


Когда караван
этих дней пронесется?
Хочу тишины.

----------


## Анелия

Хочу тишины
Я устал от работы
Молчите прошу

----------


## Nechaykat

> Молчите прошу


Молчите прошу,
звонкогласые арфы...
БУбен в печали.

----------


## Alenajazz

> БУбен в печали.


Бубен в печали...
Литавры грустят...
Барабанщик уехал...

----------


## Nechaykat

> Барабанщик уехал...


Так барабанщик
уехал к монахиням?!
Пухом земЕлька!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Пухом земЕлька!


"Пухом земЕлька!"
Говорят про умерших
А этот - живой!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Nechaykat

> А этот - живой


Этот живой был
пока не попал к ним - 
те еще штучки!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> те еще штучки!!!


"Те ещё штучки"-
О конфетах я думала,
что работы ручной

----------


## Nechaykat

> работы ручной


Работы ручной,-
убеждал продавец нас,-
маде ин Чина! :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> маде ин Чина!


Маде и н Чина
везде теперь лейбл
учите китайский...

----------


## Alenajazz

> учите китайский...


Учите китайский! -
говорят всем на Дальнем Востоке
Английский зачем там?

----------


## Nechaykat

> Английский зачем


Английский зачем?
Чтоб расширить кругозор!
Только и всего!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Только и всего!


Только и всего - 
встать пораньше на часик
И уже не виновные "пробки"  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И уже не виновные "пробки"


Не виновные "пробки"
Виновата зима... Коммунальщики - тоже
Минус 20 "достало"...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Минус 20 "достало"...


Минус 20 "достало"
Но прошло это время!
Вновь сантехников ждём...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вновь сантехников ждём...


*"Вновь сантехников ждём" -
Эта фраза забыта
Лето ждём! Зовёт море!*

----------


## ***Юлия

> Лето ждём! Зовёт море!


Лето ждем! Зовет море!
Волны рисуют берег
А мы все те же.....

----------


## Alenajazz

> А мы все те же.....


А мы всё те же -
 загораем, едим сёмгу, радуемся новым туфлям
Скоро отпуск!

----------


## ***Юлия

> Скоро отпуск!


Скоро отпуск!
Мечтаем о нем, ждем целый год, предвкушаем...
Как быстротечно время!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как быстротечно время!


Как быстротечно время...
Вот и два подряд выходных завершаются
На работу мне завтра...  :Tu:

----------


## ***Юлия

> На работу мне завтра...


На работу мне завтра...
А еще вчера казалось, что отдых лишь начался
Делу время...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Делу время...


Делу - время
Сказала себе я, журнал заполняя
Как же муторно это...

----------


## ***Юлия

> Как же муторно это...


Как же муторно это...
Обдирать то, что было наклеено ранее...
Ремонт нельзя остановить...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ремонт нельзя остановить...


Ремонт нельзя остановить
Клей "момент" ободрать быстро с рук невозможно
Быстротечны лишь деньги...

----------


## ***Юлия

> Быстротечны лишь деньги...


Быстротечны лишь деньги...
Как песок сквозь пальцы ускользают они в никуда
Остановись, мгновение...

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

> Остановись, мгновение...


Остановись мгновение...
Годы летят и время быстротечно! 
Лови момент!

----------


## ***Юлия

> Лови момент!


Лови момент!
Ничто не дается нам так дешево и не ценится так дорого...
Проснись и пой...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Проснись и пой...


Проснись и пой
Но стены звукоизоляцией оформи
соседи бдят

----------


## ***Юлия

> соседи бдят


Соседи бдят
ваш "облико-морале" их беспокоит пуще своего
Тенденция, однако...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Тенденция, однако...


тенденция, однако:
ломаться кранам новым в день покупки
из вечного - лишь музыка?

----------


## ***Юлия

> из вечного - лишь музыка?


Из вечного - лишь музыка?
Возможно... Лишь музыка Любви из глубины души...
Откройте свои уши...

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

> Откройте свои уши...


Глаза свои откройте,
И станет вдруг светлей

----------


## Alenajazz

> И станет вдруг светлей


И станет вдруг светлей
Когда вы лампу купите энергосберегающую!
Да... Свечка так не светит...

----------


## Nechaykat

> Да... Свечка так не светит...


Но душа угасает,
как пламя свечи.

----------


## Alenajazz

> как пламя свечи.


Как пламя свечи
Бьётся беспокойно сердце котёнка
когда мы его одного оставляем

----------


## Alenajazz

> когда мы его одного оставляем


Когда мы его одного оставляем
Он плачет дождём, штормом гнев выражая
Скучает наш город...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Скучает наш город...


Скучает наш город
Нет фестивалей, гостей, карнавала...
Но это недолго!

----------


## Elvis1977

Но это недолго.
Уж лето на пороге
Пора веселья.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Пора веселья.


Пора веселья
Февраль в республике Уругвай:
40 дней карнавал!

----------


## Alenajazz

> 40 дней карнавал!


40 дней карнавал!!!!  :Blink: 
Уж очень затратно бюджету...
А если дожди?

----------


## Alenajazz

> А если дожди?


А если дожди?
НЕ пройти, не проехать...
Гроза, закругляйся!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Гроза, закругляйся!


Гроза, закругляйся!
При свете свечи не работает комп
И чайник не пашет...

----------


## Alenajazz

> И чайник не пашет...


И чайник не пашет...
Ведь сам он может включиться
Везде нужен лидер!  :Taunt:

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

> Везде нужен лидер!


Привыкли идти мы толпою...
Свободу опять позабыли...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Свободу опять позабыли...


Свободу опять позабыли...
А что же для вас есть свобода?
Свободен = одинок...

----------

